# Greek towns/cities



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have threads about
*
Athens
Trikala
Kalamata
Thessaloniki
*Now it's time to start a thread for the rest towns and cities of Greece here  (my pics too)

*Of course those 4 threads they remain as such. Nothing does not change*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sparti / Sparta*

Some pics from Sparti (Lakonia) Peloponnese:



























Sparti skyline (from my brother's mobile one year ago)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stylida, Central Greece :*














































*Kotronas town - East Mani, Peloponnese :*
from last year


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

Great! What I love of greek architecture are the huge balconies, they seems so natural there, not at all invasive like most of the modern buildings with huge balconies here in Italy. I also like the colours of greek cities, very light and relaxing..
Amazing surrounding indeed, is this the ancient Sparta am I right?


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

^^Sorry I red only Sparti and I was not 100% sure it was Sparta, anyway are there some ruins of the old city?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, some ruins still exists...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

It's a very great idea Chris to have this thread. I'm waiting to see more and more pix. Also could you post pix of Greek Islands as well. They are just lovely 

Thanks,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agkistri island*

From last August

map of Agkistri:









Skala town:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok! A nice new thread for pictures of beautiful Greece!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 

Milos town:


----------



## jerich0 (Aug 12, 2004)

Beautiful photos Christos, thanks for sharing..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Jerich0 :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agkistri island*

Skala town again:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agkistri island*

Limenaria town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agkistri island*

Limenaria town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villa Averof in Kirinthos town, North Evia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island call Proti - Gargalianoi, Peloponnese*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful places. thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks ^^

*Platamonas town near Olympus, West Macedonia:*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Volos ring-road (few km still u/c):



























Volos (from end of Ring-road):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

28 December (under a small rain):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Volos city center:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Volos city center continuing:













































































































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hania, Pelio*:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portaria, Pelio*:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ag. Ioannis* (I staying here):




































In the hotel:


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Greece looks like such a peaceful, beautiful place, no wonder its such a popular family vacation destination 

Would love to visit someday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Makryrachi town, Pelio*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Pelio*

Near Zagora:


















From H_a_nia to Portaria road:



























Volos far-away:


















Makrynitsa:
(the road to Makrynitsa town was full of cars :lol: so we went back to Portaria...



























Uper Volos town (not Volos city):













































Around Tsagarada:
















































































































































Ag. Ioannis on cloudy day:









A crazy dog:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

christos-greece said:


>


Great shot .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*From Tsagarada to Afissos with a lot of snow* 
First few pics in Tsagarada town a day before...:













































And now enjoy :















































































































































































































Less altitude, less snow:









































































Near Afissos town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*From Volos city to Agria town* (few km outside Volos):









*Agria town*:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Achialos town*:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stylida town, Central Greece*:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

rick123 said:


> Great shot .


It was, indeed...
The story about this dog:
Firstly the dog is not mine, is from the Agios Ioannis area. Two evenings before the photograph, we had come out walk in the city (the dog followed us continuously where if we went also). The day of photograph we prepared itself we go to Tsagarada (photographs above)…
The dog did not leave to us to leave from the region, it had seaten front in our car, barking all the time in order to we do not leave!!! :nuts:


----------



## sm987 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice pics christos kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lamia town, Central Greece*

Few pics from Lamia :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Domokos, Central Greece*

Few pics around Domokos town:













































In the valley before Domokos town:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Greece is so amazing! Thanks for your photos,Christos:nocrook:


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> *Villa Averof in Kirinthos town, North Evia*


:uh: are you sure that's not heaven? I have no words for it, just beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ It is very beautiful indeed :cheers:
That place located as i said, in Kirinthos town (village) in North Evia... 

I will plan a trip in the future there, i may add some photos here


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

just gorgeous


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I found some photos from Lefkada (3 years ago, summer 2006). I totally forgot them, until accidently found them...
I will post them here soon


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful pics, I hope someday I can visit the home of Western Democracy.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Villa Averof in Kirinthos town, North Evia looks stunning.. I would love to be visiting there today. Does central Greece get snow often?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Villa Averof in Kirinthos town, North Evia looks stunning.. I would love to be visiting there today


It is stunning indeed and worth a visit :yes: trust me



Taller said:


> Does central Greece get snow often?


Sometimes yes, all those areas are between mountains, and those mountains (this winter for examble) most of them, was "white"


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

My grandmother is from Evia, Kymi to be exact. It's a pretty little town perched in the mountains with a tight windy road that heads to the shore where the second part of town resides. Both are very pretty but I have no pics of them!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I 've been in Kymi few years ago, it is great town


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gargalianoi town (West Messinia), Peloponnese*



























































































Gargalianoi town center:































































Rest of Gargalianoi town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chora town (West Messinia), Peloponnese*
Several kiliometres from Gargalianoi town...


----------



## VMarkov (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the photos, *christos-greece*! kay::cheers2:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice piccies, I especially like the ones of Domokos Town in the snow earlier in the year .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments :cheers1:

*Kyparissia town (West Messinia), Peloponnese*
The third biggest town after Kalamata


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^Very nice photos))


----------



## stefanguti (Oct 27, 2007)

Haha, love it how you are following the car


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Christos, what about Thiva? It is very nice city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

stefanguti said:


> Haha, love it how you are following the car


Just it was in front of us, it was little impossible to over pass it :lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thouria municipality (few kiliometres outside Kalamata city):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thouria municipality continue:
(Asprohoma)



























Kalamata's rail bridge









(Antikalamos)



















Thouria again:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Chris, you should be employed by Google Street View .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ nice idea :lol:


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Some more of my images from my Greece voyage :banana:

The islands of greece, I believe Hydra




Temple of Aphaea


Ruins of Delphi


Canal of Corinth


Lion Gate of Mycenae


Amphitheatre in .. I forgot


by me


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Too bad, the only pics I can see on this thread are the ones posted by paderwan.
By the way, I just booked my trip to Greece for this summer :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The "bandwidth exceeded" is temporary problem; In 2 days (16 of this month) all photos will be visible again 

*and now all photos are O.K.*


----------



## Davee (Oct 22, 2005)

Magnificent - the history and landscape :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> I found some photos from Lefkada (3 years ago, summer 2006). I totally forgot them, until accidently found them...
> I will post them here soon


As i said... 

Lefkada island (summer 2006)


----------



## Cartel (Aug 26, 2005)

Great thread Christos! Thank you. I can't believe I had not seen it before. I particularly like Sparti and the little seaside towns. I feel I must visit Greece one day.... Do you know if there are any ferrys to get you from Alexandria to somewhere in Greece? There's such a historical connection between these 2 places.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I dont know that, probably no...


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Superb location.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks rick


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely last batch christos-greece. Lefkada looks beautiful .


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

It's nice to see that, after being an EU member for almost three decades (since 1981), Greece still looks like Greece. It's a much richer country now, but everything still looks typical Greek, which is great. Mediterranean countries should always strive to preserve their unique Mediterranean way of life.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks about your comment Metsada :cheers1:

More about Lefkada island:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ That's life.


----------



## Bluedome (May 27, 2007)

Nice pics Christo. Here are a few from Lefkada's capital:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Lefkada town, Bluedome :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Megalopoli town, Peloponnese*

Megalopoli and the power plant (electricity):


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, you really get around! Do you just hop in the car and take off? I'll bet you have seen every corner of the Greek Islands!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Wow, you really get around! Do you just hop in the car and take off?


Something like that; actually we left the car in parking space, and then go by foot...



Taller said:


> I'll bet you have seen every corner of the Greek Islands!!


Not every corner yet...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Every year when winter sets in, I start dreaming of wandering on a beach in Mykonos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Every year when winter sets in, I start dreaming of wandering on a beach in Mykonos!


You should know that winter is really strong during December - Febrouary in all (almost) Greek islands. When the wind is Northern, the temperatures there are very low


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> the temperatures there are very low


Not compared to Canada!  

we wrote the book on "cold"!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Taller said:


> Not compared to Canada!


Yes, that's for sure


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I like this photo!


christos-greece said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Greek traditional donuts:









left plate: with honey, right plate: with chocolate









Naxos town (chora) from distance:



























Other parts, areas of Naxos town:









(on the Ag. Prokopis-Naxos chora road):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Day of return*

Day of return (vacations over) 

Naxos town (chora):








































































from the Blue Star ship:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonus pics*

*Paroikia town, Paros island (Cyclades)*
from the Blue Star ship:


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Good bye vacations......


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :lol:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lovely as always.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks @Chadoh


----------



## Thalassa (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely photos of Naxos! Where are we going next? I can't wait!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really i dont know; you will see the photos here from that place, when and where... :cheers:


----------



## Sosed (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent photos, Christos-greece! Has with the great pleasure looked them!
The beautiful and cosy country! Already I want there!)))))

I will be glad to see continuation of this photographing!

PS: Forgive me for mine not correct English language...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Many thanks for your comment @Sosed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida town, Evia island*

Long time ago i posted few photos from Chalkida town (Evia island) mostly in suburbs, i promised in the next time to capture photos of Chalkida includes of course from the center of the town :cheers:
Here we are (enjoy):


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Good job Christos! A lot of rarely seen Greek street views. Nice pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you for the comments both


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town, Poros island & Galatas town, Peloponnese*

Poros town (Poros island) and Galatas town in one (11-6-2010)
Note: The clock tower its in Poros


Approaching Poros town...:




































Galatas town:


















Poros harbour and town:































































Our boat (daily cruise ship):


















Galatas town from the harbour of Poros:









towards clock-tower:













































the clock-tower of Poros:









Poros harbour and town from above:


















a local plant:













































more photos to come... :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great stuff! Love the Greek islands. Gives me a real holiday feeling.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Lovely greek villages look like the best choice to travel to.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for your comments... more soon :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue (Poros island & Galatas town):









At the water-front (harbour) of Poros:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Continue on Poros:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Poros town (Poros island):




































scroll >>>>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Next destination: Hydra town, Hydra island


----------



## brightside. (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Next destination: Hydra town, Hydra island


Cool! :banana:
Thank you very much Christos for sharing so many photos, I felt as if I was in Poros in person


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On the way to Poros island*

Aegina island (North view)


















Agia Marina (St. Marina), Aegina island:













































The ancient volcano of Aegina (its not active):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town, Hydra island*

Approaching Hydra town, Hydra island (Attica reg.):


































































































































































On the port of Hydra and around the port:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos of Hydra are coming


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra town, Hydra island*

Continue... at Hydra port/harbour:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Next destination (of that particurarly daily tour): Aegina 

Please post comments


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

What an amazing place, the sea looks so blue and those houses can enchant anyone.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

I was browsing the last photos from the end and I started to thinking, that it should be Hydra island (been there twice). So I am glad that I recognized it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina town, Aegina island*

Aegina town, the last destination on that daily tour...

Approaching Aegina:

























































































































































Aegina harbour and town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That's all guys from the tour in Attica region islands (Poros island, Hydra and Aegina island are belong -department- in Athens) :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On the way to...*

*The town and the port of Paros, Paros island (Cyclades)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On the way*

*Naxos town and port, Naxos island (Cyclades)*
































































































































South of Kythnos island (Cyclades), just before the island of Paros:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

On the way to... Santorini :cheers: many photos from this island (including volcano, Oia sunset etc) are coming soon


----------



## Carlowsky (Aug 28, 2009)

My first impression of the greek cities is a stunning old architecture but a "boring" modern architecture, full of ugly white boxes everywhere. The only positive aspect that i see in that buildings is you don't have the horrible taste in close the balconies like we have here in Lisbonhno: 
But like it happens always your photos are amazinh Christos:cheers:


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

You are lucky to have and live in such a beautiful country, Christos :cheers:

Have fun and enjoy the trip if those are your pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island*

(Panoramic view of the Caldera from the ship)
Oia town:































































Imerovigli town:



























the volcano:









Imerovigli and Thira (or Fira) towns:


















Thira town (or Fira):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

At the port of Athinios, Santorini island:


















Start to "climb" the mountain:


















Our ship, the Blue Star ferries:




































On the top:


























































































Town of Emporeio:






















































Town of Perissa:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Later, walking by feet on Perissa's streets and water-front street. Perissa's beach has the famous black sand


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Drossos hotel in Perissa:



























Town of Perissa:

















































































The famous Perissa's beach with the black sand:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Town of Perissa, morning time:

























































































































































Towards port of Athenios for the daily tour (coming next):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

*Daily tour on volcano islands*

At Athinios port:



























traffic at the port:


















On cruise ship named "Albatros":


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

_Nea Kameni_ (new) volcano island:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Palia Kameni (old) volcano island:













































Looking Oia from Albatros cruise-ship:









Thirasia island:




































Our cruise-ship:









On Thirasia's waterfront:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos to come; please post some comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Approaching Oia from the sea:




































Start to "climb" the stairs (260):








































































almost in the middle:


















donkey ride:



























the first buildings/houses of Oia:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Oia town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Oia town (continue):


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Lovely sunny villages and pictures.
I wanna be THERE!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Santorini is really amazing and lovely... more photos to come


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

In Oia town:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Soon i will post the last photos about Santorini: day view photos of Thira town, sunset in Thira etc... stay tuned. Until then please post some comments


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Thira town cemter (or Fira):


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Next photos will be the sunset ones in Thira town...


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

cool photos. I'm always fascinated with those shots of alleys with cute little shops.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for comments guys  the rest of the photos from Santorini are coming soon...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Cyclades*

Continue in Thira town:





























































































































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*bump*

Yesterday i was traveled in Nafplio town for one day trip; soon i will post the photos i shoot, snaped there (and they are lot of photos )

Also includes photos from the ancient theater of Epidavros and some from Loutraki town


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Nafplio, Peloponnese*

All the new photos about Greek towns and cities, like Nafplio for examble (except of course of the 4 threads of Athens, Thessaloniki, Trikala and Kalamata) will be here


----------



## joangar (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi...thanks for yours pics of Santorini...I havent been in that island but for me it is the most beautiful place on earth...I visited it throught your fotos...¡ Thanks a lot !


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love Greek towns and cities, most of them are laid back and relaxing.
just wanna ask why houses are usually painted white and the roofs are blue...
is it for some reason that's the color of the Greek flag?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@joangar: Weclome :cheers:

@alexander2000: Why houses are usually painted white and the roofs are blue? Its a traditional way of all Greek islands, especially in Cyclades...


----------



## joangar (Sep 15, 2010)

Christos: During 3 years noone has made a comment in this thread until yesterday...this thread was lost in the "jungle" of Urban Showcase...I think you should move to Greece and the Republic of Cyprus.


----------



## joangar (Sep 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ...
> 
> Start to "climb" the stairs (260)...


¿ 260 steps to climb the stairs to Oia ? ¿ 588 steps to climb the stairs to Thira ?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, was 260 steps from the port to Oia :nuts: and i believe the number of 588 for Port Athinios > Fira is quite logical.

Anyway, about your suggestion to move this thread, my answer is no...


----------



## Pirro_E7 (Feb 24, 2013)

Deleted by user. 


.


----------



## joangar (Sep 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ... and i believe the number of 588 for Port Athinios > Fira is quite logical...


The 588 steps is from Old Port (Skala Pier) to Fira...from Port Athinios (a Ferry Port) to Fira there isn`t stairs.


----------

